# Need-based Financial Aid



## Lettuce Hair (Sep 19, 2012)

Just another hopeful applicant here. I'm planning to apply to USC, UCLA, NYU Tisch and Columbia this fall but money is a real issue for me. Can anyone enlighten me about each of these school's financial aid policies? I was able to attend undergraduate school because my tuition was almost fully covered by need-based grants from the institution. Do any of the film mfa programs offer that kind of need-based aid? Or do their financial aid packages include mostly loans? I've tried to look this up online but haven't found a definite answer so any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...1022734/m/4730090456


----------



## Lettuce Hair (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks but I had already read through that thread. It talks a lot about program costs but doesn't answer my questions about need-based financial aid packages.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Each of the schools have a financial aid website that can be accessed from the school's home page. That's where you'll find the information you're looking for. If you have questions, call or email the financial aid office and ask. It's really that easy. Don't make it hard. Good luck!


----------

